

Rdd.me: Readability's New URL Shortener - flardinois
http://newsgrange.com/rdd-me-a-new-url-shortener-with-built-in-readability/

======
soult
Well, somebody has to say it: URL shorteners are so 2010.

Now it's mostly cleaning up after failed shorteners.

